
How Advertisers Convinced Americans They Smelled Bad - nreece
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/How-Advertisers-Convinced-Americans-They-Smelled-Bad-164779646.html?
======
pella
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4355706>

